# 2015 NJ Snow Storms



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

A few videos from this season. Sorry the dates and times are wrong, didnt set camera. The higher the file number the later in the season the storm. Enjoy!


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Good work as always ken, love that jeep.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

fatheadon1;1979925 said:


> Good work as always ken, love that jeep.


Thanks very muchThumbs Up


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks great. Did you put pro wings on the plow?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

How's the jeep do with heavy, wet snow, say 6" or so? I've thought about getting 2 identical jeeps to do driveways only, but have worried about how they would do pushing uphill with heavy, wet snow…

Sure can't beat them for maneuverability though!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1981543 said:


> Looks great. Did you put pro wings on the plow?


Yes I put them on about 2 years ago. They work very well. That being said I have wacked them a few times and needed some welding repairs. I also had my buddy make the wings taller welding on some steel. Keep more of the snow from rolling over the top of the wing. Could actually be a little taller yet.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

mkwl;1982370 said:


> How's the jeep do with heavy, wet snow, say 6" or so? I've thought about getting 2 identical jeeps to do driveways only, but have worried about how they would do pushing uphill with heavy, wet snow…
> 
> Sure can't beat them for maneuverability though!


I have been plowing with this Jeep since 2009. The Jeep is an animal. Heavy wet snow level ground no problem depending on the length of the push. Straight blade of course. Angle the blade and it will eventually push the Jeep to the side. I maintain all of my accounts so I'm not pushing a foot of snow at a clip. I have had no problems with even the occasional foot of snow push. I have the best tires I think you can buy (Blizzacks) and I have a Rubicon with locking axles, but I have only needed to lock them like once or twice. Jeeps are just flat out perfect for driveways and small parking lots. Even a large lot could be done just more trips.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ken, enjoyed your videos very much. You have one bad a$$ jeep!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Rick547;1984383 said:


> Ken, enjoyed your videos very much. You have one bad a$$ jeep!


Thank you very much!Thumbs Up


----------

